
Show HN: Open Source Antivirus Written in Python3. Need Help and Feedback - bauripalash
https://github.com/xedtech/ceriumav
======
bausshf
As always I'm never a fan of security being open sourced, because it opens up
the possibility for people to find work arounds.

Ex. say you block Virus X through a specific pattern and then open sourced the
algorithm to find the pattern.

Now the developer of Virus X can just modify Virus X to not be detected by the
algorithm that detected it before.

Note: This is strictly a personal opinion about security and I'm sure there
pros/cons to both.

~~~
bauripalash
Goal of my project is to help people understand how actually a antivirus
works.

~~~
bausshf
Yes, that is great indeed!

------
provlem
How signature and other data are updated frequently? How is it different from
clamav?

~~~
bauripalash
Virus Signatures are taken from VirusShare.com

And it's different from ClamAV because it's written in Python and has own
command line user interface

